# Pale 6 Row Malt Alternative



## huscre (25/8/09)

Hi, can anyone recommend what grain to use as a pale 6-row malt?

I am working on a pumpkin porter recipe from an american book and I can't find anything by this name on craftbrewer.com.au so I'm wondering if it goes by a different name.

Also, is black patent malt the same as black malt? There's no petent on craftbrewer either.

Thanks.


----------



## gap (25/8/09)

huscre said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend what grain to use as a pale 6-row malt?
> 
> I am working on a pumpkin porter recipe from an american book and I can't find anything by this name on craftbrewer.com.au so I'm wondering if it goes by a different name.
> 
> ...



6 row is just pale malt and yes black patent is black malt.


----------



## DJR (25/8/09)

6 row has a much higher protein content than 2-row, everything you can buy here is 2-row unless i'm mistaken...

If the recipe calls for loads of adjuncts like corn/rice along with the malt then you won't need them in the same quantities, the Yanks have had to add them to their 6 row malts to water down the protein

And as gap says if it just says "six-row" then that'd mean pils/ale/pale malt


----------

